# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Kickin' French Toast

## biggnik56

:7up:  Yea Baby!!! 
whip 5 egg whites with one whole egg
add cinnamon/splenda mixture 50/50
take a large saute pan, spray with olive oil and heat over medium heat
take whole wheat bread sliced, dip in egg mixture (both sides)
let cook for 5 minutes, flip and cook for 3 more. Add sugar free syrup
and BAM! You're ready to rock N' roll.
cool any extra egg mix and eat with the toast

----------


## simplecanibus

just made these this morning and they kick ass! everyone should try them. good carbs and protein and tastes awesome

----------


## ddoublevision

GREAT! I use whole wheat french bread and slice it thick.

----------


## IronFreakX

b4 u flip it in the egg mix flip it a milk mix or was it the other way aound  :Hmmmm:

----------


## biggnik56

No need t use the milk at all.

----------


## Moosepellet

sounds good i will have to try it!

----------


## IronFreakX

tastes better with milk but i only have ne type of bread and milk on my cheat day

----------


## WildCh1ld

I love french toast period...

----------


## niXon)(

damn good tried them today. props

----------


## kif

freakn awesome

----------


## liftin

swEEt

----------


## suprman09

what about a little vanilla extract?

----------


## biggnik56

don't think it'd be necessary, but if u wanna try it. go right ahead! miht add some sugar content to it though....

----------


## Misery13

I added peanut butter to them after there cooked...

----------


## biggnik56

yea but then yer eating a meal with fats and carbs....

----------


## pennstateED

omg. trying this in the morning

----------


## energizer bunny

i seen this the other day.......will try on saturday :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dukkit

> yea but then yer eating a meal with fats and carbs....


and....???
nothing wrong with that

i have fats and carbs with every meal

i still have a six pack

its the sorts of carbs and fats you ingest that matter

----------


## energizer bunny

Tried for breakfast very nice........i used 2 eggs...teaspoon of splenda and teaspoon of cinamon...a droping of extra virgin olive oil...2 wholewheat bread....reduced salt/sugar tomatoe sauce on 1 and a bit peanut butter on the other....

will have this once a week as a treat.. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ninjazx14

soooo good. i used
7 egg whites (cooked the left overs and ate them also)
4 whole wheat bread slices.
cinnamon and splenda.
and heres my twist i little bit of spiced pumpkin powder that taste great!!!! like thanksgiving pumpkin pie.

----------

